# 2nd Bottle Stopper



## cozee (Mar 26, 2007)

I had only turned one stopper (wood) prior to watching Ed Brown's acrylic stopper demonstration this past Saturday at the MPG. I picked up a blank from him that has a Harley Davidson logo embedded in it. Since it was my first try with an acrylic stopper I kept the design simple. I did learn the I need to get a real skew!! I spent more time sanding than I did the actual turning. I am looking forward to doing more!!  Thanks Ed!!!


----------



## bigworm (Mar 26, 2007)

Bottle stoppers are next on my list. I am still new and don't have a chuck yet so that is something I can do without a real hard hit in the wallet. That one looks great.


----------



## cozee (Mar 26, 2007)

You could always turn a few of the "T" style stoppers which do not require a chuck. They use your regular mandrel and 7mm hardware. PSI has them. They have 2 styles. One is just a stopper where the other is a corkscrew and stopper.


----------



## bigworm (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks I didn't know that I could use the stuff I have. So use to having to but new everything when I want to turn anything new. I might just get both on payday. I was going to oder a chuck from HD (have a $225 credit) but they want $285+ shipping for a Oneway Talon.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

BIG WORM..DONT DO IT !!  I just bought the One way talon for my Jet. I ordered it from Hartville Tool. The chuck and adapter was delivered for $170. I believe their current sale with discount ends at the end of this month. It is a great value and I searched for a long time. Its easily $50 cheaper than anywhere else I found.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/547


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2007)

Cozee,

You make a GREAT student!!!  VERY nice job, but take a picture head on so the audience sees your magnified Harley Logo.

Concerning Bottlestoppers, I had a conversation at the "get together" with a gent who pointed out that the mandrel was nothing more than 3/8" threaded rod, being held in my Jacob's chuck.  THAT is TRUE!!!  So, go buy a little rod and, if you have a Jacob's chuck (regular drill type, with a Morse taper.)

Another way might be to use a 5/16" dowel to hold the piece while turning.  I'm working on how that could work, so you are not "stressing" the 3/8 threads by the turning process, then expecting them to be perfect when you add the "pretty mechanism".

Just other ideas.

Again, Greg, nice work and don't despair, you need less sandpaper, the more stoppers you make.  Most important, you ceratinly have a "shiny" end product!!!  (Shines like a "just painted" car - wonder why???)


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 27, 2007)

BigWorm,
I got a 4 jaw chuck from Grizzly and it will accept Talon parts.  I paid $89 + shipping about a year ago.  Prices vary a little bit depending on the threads on your lathe.

Go here for info http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=chuck


----------



## cozee (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigworm_
> <br />Thanks I didn't know that I could use the stuff I have. So use to having to but new everything when I want to turn anything new. I might just get both on payday. I was going to oder a chuck from HD (have a $225 credit) but they want $285+ shipping for a Oneway Talon.



If you have a drill chuck for your lathe follow Ed's advice. I have a drill chuck but thought about using a bolt/nut/washer after getting the stopper chuck (DUH!!). If you don't have a drill chuck, you can get a stopper chuck from Woodturningz for under $10. You will need to get a 3/8-16 bottoming tap. A regular tap will work but the bottoming tap will give you more threads in the same hole as it cuts threads completely to the bottom of a blind hole. Hence the name. These can be found at good hardware stores and automotive supply houses.


----------



## cozee (Mar 27, 2007)

> _
> 
> Again, Greg, nice work and don't despair, you need less sandpaper, the more stoppers you make.  Most important, you ceratinly have a "shiny" end product!!!  (Shines like a "just painted" car - wonder why???)
> 
> _


_

Ya go with what ya know!!!_


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with Ed, The workmanship is great, But I would like to see a head on view as well. Hey ed, where can I get one of these beautiful blanks?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2007)

Newly developing product line - e-mail me.  There are a few left that we made for Cozee's event and, like Cheetos, we'll make more!!!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks real good for your first one Cozee! but show us the logo mate.[8D]


----------



## cozee (Mar 28, 2007)

> but take a picture head on so the audience sees your magnified Harley Logo.



Here is one I took with the rest of the pictures. I can't take anymore since I have already given it to the guy I made it for.


----------



## cozee (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cozee (Mar 28, 2007)

Now I got it!!!


----------



## heineda (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello,

I got up Sunday morning and headed out to my shop. Mounted up one of Ed's pen blanks I bought Saturday at the MPG, and picked up my skew. I must have missed something because mine did not do anything close to what Ed did. I went to the gouge instead, and all was going fine for a bit, then......BAM the blank exploded off of the brass tube. Scared the @$% out of me, but I'll try some more this weekend.

Happy Turning,
Dan Heine


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 29, 2007)

Dan,

Quick review: [:0][:0][:0] Skew (biggest ya got) long-point down.  Pressure toward the headstock or tailstock, PARALLEL to the mandrel, not INTO the mandrel.  SHARP TOOL,........SHARP TOOL ............ SHARP TOOL!!

Take off a little at a time (like shaving).  Post pic of finished product next week!!!!  (Keep trying, practice the technique on wood if you want, just DON'T put pressure perpendicular to the  mandrel.[][][]


----------



## cozee (Mar 29, 2007)

Ed,

I resharpened my skew today and gave it go on an acylester pen blank. Niiiiiiccceee!! Even for a chinese made tool (It don't hold an edge well though [])!! Made turning less stressfull since I didn't have to worry about it digging in like a gouge or scraper. Even though I did have a 1/2" gouge fine tuned for the job and could throw ribbons in the air like you do but it would bite without warning!! May I ask what you would recommend in the way of a good quality skew??? I know you like 'em big!!!![]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2007)

Cozee,

I BOUGHT a Sorby 1" oval skew - they were on sale at 30% off at Woodcraft and I teach there, so I thought I SHOULD use at least one GOOD tool.  THAT's why I BOUGHT it.  I USE it, at home when no one is watching, cause I LOVE the tool.  Dampens vibration, cuts like a VERY sharp knife through &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;whatever&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;.  Is it WORTH 75 bucks or so????  Well, I SELL pens.  The more I turn, successfully, the more I will sell.  And, I think I've mentioned I ENJOY turning - I enjoy it a lot more when things  are "going well" and they have "gone well" ever since I started using it.

I DO use the really small one (1/4") to fine tune the ends and just touch the bushings when I have more time than the demo took.  But, the small tool DOES catch once in a while - usually on exotic skin blanks that cost a fortune, but the "Skin" or coconut or whatever has a lot more dimension than a normal blank.  BE REAL CAREFUL if you do any of these.  

Oh, and I do have several PSI oval 3/4" skews (the $15 variety).  They are a lot lighter, but if the blank is round (not square), these work fine, too.  Just a lot more vibration than the "mother" tool.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## cozee (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, it helps. At least I know the general direction to head! I figure if I can get to where I look half as good in acrylic ribbons as you do I'll be doing good!! Concerning pressure. Do you believe this aids in the turning by forcing a cut or is it because of the heat it builds the acrylic cuts easier, both, or did the radiation get my brain instead??

Thanks Ed!!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't understand your pressure question.

What I TRY to say, is push nearly parallel to the blank.  The point I am attempting to make is that a SHARP tool takes very LITTLE pressure to take off material.  If you push toward the headstock and tailstock you don't bend mandrels (as often).  You also don't shatter the blank (as often).[]


----------



## cozee (Mar 30, 2007)

Must of been the radiation!! I tried using the skew as you've described on a pen blank and loved it. Thanks again!


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 31, 2007)

Greg,
First of all, welcome back.  Secondly, man, that's awesome.  You really have the knack.  I've done a few dozen stoppers and am still on wood.
Rob


----------

